# Leaving a car in Mexico



## ForeverNomadic (Jul 21, 2013)

My g/f and I are going to be driving from Southern California to South America. We'll be traveling through Mexico on a tourist visa, but would like to return to the states to spend the holidays with my girlfriend's family in California.

Would we be able to leave our car in Merida, fly to Tijuana, and cross the border into Southern California for a couple of weeks if it were during our 180-day permit? We would then return to Merida after the holidays (flying from Tijuana again).

Has anyone left their car in Mexico temporarily while they were on a tourist visa? Would I even be able to fly domestically in Mexico with a tourist visa?

Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ForeverNomadic said:


> My g/f and I are going to be driving from Southern California to South America. We'll be traveling through Mexico on a tourist visa, but would like to return to the states to spend the holidays with my girlfriend's family in California.
> 
> Would we be able to leave our car in Merida, fly to Tijuana, and cross the border into Southern California for a couple of weeks if it were during our 180-day permit? We would then return to Merida after the holidays (flying from Tijuana again).
> 
> ...


You can fly domestically in Mexico with a Tourist Permit with no problem. However, it is illegal to leave the country without your car. The car permit is tied to your tourist permit. And the tourist permit is one-entry. When you leave you turn it in, and when you return you would get a new tourist permit.


----------

